# a question on the 1st rabies shot



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't do it sooner than 6 months, that's when I did my boy.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Dr. Dodd's limited vacine protocol recommends the first rabies then or later. I would not get it any sooner than 6 months either! In Ruby's case, she will not be getting her 1st rabies shot until 30 days AFTER her braces come off! By that time, she will be almost 8 months old. And, if she happens to come into her first heat at that time, I will delay the rabies shot once again! Now, it goes without saying that, without the rabies shot, I am extremely guarded about her exposure! (Home grooming, not walking on grassy areas in our neighbohood, vet visits in a stroller, etc.....)
Why risk a reaction to that first rabies shot by getting it too early or at a time when the dog's system is stressed?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Just tell your vet no. They can't do something without your consent. None of mine get it before 6 months, my SD didn't either.

Remember, rabies is passed by saliva, generally through a bite. Being in areas where other dogs have been doesn't put you or your dog at risk of catching it. Places like groomers require rabies in case the dog bites them. If an unvaccinated dog bites, they have to be quarantined for 10 days (and if you aren't allowed to do an at home quarantine it is expensive).


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Just tell your vet you would rather wait. I live in IL too. You wont get in any trouble waiting until 6 months old. We have had clients do this and we dont have a problem.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got mine on Madison and shes 7 months old. It not like she was gonna get rabies anytime before. She is a house dog and in a fenced yard. I am so glad she is this old. She's getting spaying in 2 weeks from that day. I would NEVER do a vaccine the same day as a surgery.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Just say NO! lol It works.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just took Leila last week to get her last shots they tried to offer me the rabies , I told them no and that was it.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I give Rabies vax at around 4 1/2 - 5 months, depending on when they're getting vaccinated for other things. I never give a vaccine of any sort on the day of surgery, and I do my best to not combine vaccines. 

Here they're supposed to be registered with the county by 5 months, but you need a rabies vaccine to do so


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> i was reading Dr. W. Jean Dodds' Vaccination Schedule and he recommends giving the rabies shot at 24 wks:


I also just told my vet I wanted to wait and why. He thought I was weird/paranoid, but let me wait and also let me give his vaccines separately. 

Also, FYI, Jean Dodds is a woman.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

My state requires rabies by 4 months (16 weeks). I didn't give Delilah her rabies until she was 8 months old. It raised some eyebrows at the vet but what do I care? Understand, though, that if you choose to do wait you will be out of compliance with the law and that can have consequences. 

Call me Antigone, but I'll do what is right by my dog.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Call me anything you want because no law or consequence will make me compromise my dogs health!


----------

